# FearnetHD



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i have a request to you folks out there if you would like to see FearnetHD you must get in touch with Dish Network and request remember the more times you request the channel the better chances that we might get that channel.

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Please use the sticky Dish HD 2011 thread for this topic.


----------

